# Tai Chi Bang Stick



## emily

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows how long a custom made bang stick is and can anyone recommend a dvd/video/book on tai chi bang form. Emily from Australia


----------



## Xue Sheng

First what exactly is a Taiji bang stick, I have never heard of this before.

What style is this from?


----------



## tellner

It's a traditional Chinese weapon/training aid that teaches you to emit fa-jing.  In the beginning you practice the 22 Long Form and learn to punch holes in paper with your chi from a few yards away.

As the student progresses he can specialize. Serious practitioners learn several versions. Some of the most popular are the one-hand 'numbered' forms like 17 Tupperware and the 454 Too Small Wang. Some still swear by the classic Large Colt Form which allows you to emit 230 grain energy blasts at 950 feet per second.

Everyone acknowledges that the greatest power is generated by studying the most Ancient and Esoteric Tibetan Two-Hand Smo Kep Ole system.

Or you could be ploddingly literal and say that it's actually the "Tai Chi Bang" i,e. Tai Chi Ruler.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Taiji ruler the qigong form that has been adopted by some styles and teachers of taiji is a bang stick!?!?


----------



## tellner

That's what they call it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

Is a Bang stick like a Boom stick as found in Evil dead?


----------



## Quotheraving

tellner said:


> It's a traditional Chinese weapon/training aid that teaches you to emit fa-jing.  In the beginning you practice the 22 Long Form and learn to punch holes in paper with your chi from a few yards away.
> 
> As the student progresses he can specialize. Serious practitioners learn several versions. Some of the most popular are the one-hand 'numbered' forms like 17 Tupperware and the 454 Too Small Wang. Some still swear by the classic Large Colt Form which allows you to emit 230 grain energy blasts at 950 feet per second.
> 
> Everyone acknowledges that the greatest power is generated by studying the most Ancient and Esoteric Tibetan Two-Hand Smo Kep Ole system.
> 
> Or you could be ploddingly literal and say that it's actually the "Tai Chi Bang" i,e. Tai Chi Ruler.



Made me laugh


----------



## Formosa Neijia

Tai chi bang is a short stick:






It's usually confused with taiji ruler:




But the exercises are different. 

Taichi bang is likely from shuai jiao, which uses the same device in the same fashion. It increases grip strength and flexibility, making is excellent for qinna. The lineage that does it the most in Feng Zhi-qiang's hun yuan taijiquan. 

More ino on the differences:
http://www.taichiacademy.com.au/products.php?id=6
http://www.taichiacademy.com.au/products.php?id=9

These look to be good DVDs BTW.





This is an alternate version of the bang as done by Chen Qing-zhou. But he just demos it, he doesn't describe what he's doing.


----------



## ggg214

i still don't understand what the tai ji bang is.
need more info.


----------



## Archangel M

I hunt Gators with em..

http://bluewaterhunter.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/shop_bangsticks_biller.html


----------



## emily

Tai chi bang is like a dance where you're doing tai chi and holding the stick and twisting the stick as you do a form, I think, anyway thanks for all the posts, I'll look into the sites and dvds recommended. And no it's not for hitting crocs in australia over the head! emily


----------



## Formosa Neijia

ggg214 said:


> i still don't understand what the tai ji bang is.
> need more info.


&#22826;&#26997;&#26834;

http://www.taiji.net.cn/Shop/qixie/bang/200812/1701.html

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bknl0olqMPc[/youtube]

The actual bang exercises don't begin until 1:16. Seems to me that Feng's lineage is confusing the exercises somewhat.


----------



## Myrmidon

*Here is an example of "taiji bang" and "taiji ruler"...





*


----------

